# Packing and Crating > Packing Materials and Techniques >  1/2 In. Foam Core Boards 4 x 8 FT

## lperkins1027

Hello Paccin Community,

The museum I work for is looking to purchase around 20 - 30 full 4 x 8 Ft. (1/2 In. thick) foam core boards. Does anyone have any recommendations on where to purchase this material? Our museum is located in upper New York State, so distributor should preferably be near the north east.

Thanks in advance!

- Landon

----------


## slewis

I've found certain supplies difficult to source in Central New York as well.  The best source for foamboard I've found is Uline https://www.uline.com/Product/Detail...hite-1-2-thick .

I use Quadrant in Rochester for most things, but they don't seem to carry 1/2".

Good luck,

Scott

----------


## Chris Barber

Piedmont Plastics carries 1/2", and it has a warehouse in central Massachusetts.

----------

